# Maru 5x5 internal picture from MF8



## daniel0731ex (Mar 3, 2011)

The renowned cube modder 木瓜 reviews and points out possible improvements on the Maru 5x5:
http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=71980


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 3, 2011)

reminds me of a rubiks brand core lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 3, 2011)

Interesting...
But can it cut corners!!!!


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2011)

I buy when I see review.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine has this weird thing on the inner red and blue edge, it has a mini clock with one arm, and it is saying that it's 1 O'Clock. Is this normal?


----------



## mycube (Oct 26, 2011)

i don´t know but i think it looks like a ss 5.. am i maybe right?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> reminds me of a rubiks brand core lol


 
same look at my review of it


----------

